
GitHub publishes OpenAPI specs for its 12 year old REST APIs - zxienin
https://github.blog/2020-07-27-introducing-githubs-openapi-description/
======
zxienin
I tend to ask the motivation of releasing oas after all this time, specially
when GitHub already has decent API docs
([https://docs.github.com/en/rest](https://docs.github.com/en/rest))

~~~
runleonarun
Hello! From my perspective, as one of the Documentation managers at GitHub,
one reason for wanting to use an OpenAPI spec for our REST API is we'd like to
move towards generating REST documentation from the code (which will still be
curated by writers) and no longer trying to construct this information
manually. This is a step towards that!

